# Cows to bull ratio questions



## Gabriel (Dec 2, 2008)

How many cows do you have to have to justify having your own bull? Is it cheaper to AI? Also, on average, how many cows can one bull service if I try to time it for them to calve as close as possible time-wise? 

Thanks!


----------



## Karin L (Oct 5, 2006)

For longer breeding seasons, one bull can service from 25 to 50 cows. For those with a shorter breeding season, it's best to have a bull have access from 10 to 15 cows at a time; some can breed up to 20 in a predetermined breeding season.

Relative to keeping a bull 365 days a year (where, maybe 320 days he's not being used for breeding), it is, over all, much cheaper to AI your cows than to keep a bull. This is especially true if you only have 1 or 5 cows to look after, and not a herd of 15 or more.


----------



## rancher1913 (Dec 5, 2008)

depends also on area of country, it takes 40 acres for one pair around here so the bull has to do a lot of traveling and can't service as many cows as the same bull could if the cows were more confined. rule of thumb around here is 20 to 1. you can also rent bulls for a short time, check with a local rancher.


----------



## Ronney (Nov 26, 2004)

Gabriel, there doesn't have to be any justification in having your own bull. AI is undoubtedly less expensive if you can be bothered mucking around with it, can do it yourself or have a technician handy to come when your cows are on heat. It also gives you the option of using semen of your choice.

I keep 10 cows and own a well bred Angus bull. He goes out with the cows at the beginning of December and most take on the first cycle with him. I then leave him running with the herd until they start calving which keeps him happy and out of trouble. In the time I don't want him running with MT cows, I lease him out to neighbours who have different calving dates to me and by the time it's time to replace him, he's more than paid for himself. The upside is that I don't have to worry about getting cows insemminated, the downside is that if keeping a bull, good fences are a must.

As with most things, there are pros and cons to it and it's deciding what will suit you best and how well you are set up for running a bull.

Cheers,
Ronnie


----------



## travlnusa (Dec 12, 2004)

I lease a bull. My choice of tested virgin bulls for $500. That is for 60 days. If the bull losses more than 15% of body weight, I have to pay $.70. lb.


----------



## Ronney (Nov 26, 2004)

travlnusa said:


> I lease a bull. My choice of tested virgin bulls for $500. That is for 60 days. If the bull losses more than 15% of body weight, I have to pay $.70. lb.


Duh, this was something I meant to mention and forgot to when I talked about leasing out my own bull. This can often be a good option and one that I have used in the past. As Trav mentions, there are some responsibilities that go with it but if you have a well run farm the bull usually goes back to his owner in good condition. The other responsibility is that if anything happens to the bull while in your care, it is up to you to make good the damage. Other than that, it can be a good way of getting around the problem of getting cows pregnant without the hassle of AI or keeping a bull year round.

Again, pros and cons attached to it but worth looking at perhaps?

Cheers,
Ronnie


----------



## travlnusa (Dec 12, 2004)

Ronney said:


> Duh, this was something I meant to mention and forgot to when I talked about leasing out my own bull. This can often be a good option and one that I have used in the past. As Trav mentions, there are some responsibilities that go with it but if you have a well run farm the bull usually goes back to his owner in good condition. The other responsibility is that if anything happens to the bull while in your care, it is up to you to make good the damage. Other than that, it can be a good way of getting around the problem of getting cows pregnant without the hassle of AI or keeping a bull year round.
> 
> Again, pros and cons attached to it but worth looking at perhaps?
> 
> ...


When I lease, a value is placed on the bull. If he dies, serverly injured, etc, I owe that much to the owner. I have a Farm Ins policy that allows me to add the bull for that amount for the 60 days I have him. You chould choose to go without the ins. If he got hurt, sell him for slaughter and write a check to make up the difference. How you address that is your choice. 

The last bull I returned gained 55lbs while still getting the job done.


----------

